# Apple Details iOS Security Features in New Guide



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Apple has released a detailed security guide for its iOS operating system, an unprecedented move for a company known for not discussing the technical details of its products, let alone the security architecture. The document lays out the system architecture, data protection capabilities and network security features in iOS, most of which had been known before but hadn't been publicly discussed by Apple.


More


----------

